# Best sermons on the Gospel.



## Rufus (Jun 15, 2011)

What do you think are the best sermons done on the Gospel?


----------



## Michael (Jun 15, 2011)

The ones you hear during worship at your church [if you belong to a bible believing church, that is], delivered by your pastor, and in the midst of your brothers and sisters in Christ.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 15, 2011)

John, Romans, and Ephesians.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 15, 2011)

All sermons should be gospel sermons. But one of my favorites that celebrates the gospel particularly well is Jonathan Edwards' The Admirable Conjunction of Diverse Excellencies in Christ Jesus.


----------



## littlepeople (Jun 16, 2011)

Acts 2


----------



## Reformation Monk (Jun 16, 2011)

This Sermon by J.C. Ryle is pretty good. He Who Truly Believes in Christ


----------

